# DishPro/DishLegacy



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I am new to Dish having come from 2.5 years with DTV, I am a 90% RV'er, could someone explain the difference, I was under the opinion that the Legacy was the latest and greatest, but after reading Lady T's warning and some of the replies, I am confused. I have a dish set up at home and one in the RV, both with Legacy and one 301 receiver which I move around as needed, and a fellow traveler gave me a Pro LNB as a spare and the look alike, but the markings are different, does this mean I can not use the spare.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

yep the spare isnt compatible. I have some extra good dual lnb legacys if you would like to swap one for one. I want to convert to all pro once more of my receivers are pro capable.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

The Dish Pro 301 (as the name implies) is a DishPro rcvr and is perfectly compatible with a DishPro LNB. 

You didn't state whether it is a single or a TWIN. The difference is the ability to receive programming from 2 sats. The TWIN will get you both 119 & 110 on a Dish 500. The single will get only one or the other or one of the "wing" sats.

But a DP single LNB won't work with a legasy switch if that's what you're doing; i.e. 2 legasy duals & a SW-21 on a Dish500.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

You can use the spare but you would need to follow Lady T's instructions for clearing the memory of the receiver when you switch from one system to the other. The best idea is to swap the dp out for a legacy if you want a spare.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I will be happy to provide the spare...


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey guys I am more confused than ever, what I have is a twin, (2 lnbs made into one unit with 2 connectors). The owners manual that came with my 301 system said "Dish Pro Satellite System" and the lnb has the dish network logo engraved on both sides of the lnb with 110 and 119 marked on either side, the lnb that was given to me is also a dual (2 lnbs made into one unit) with the logo engraved on the sides and the 110 and 119 markings and has a black sticker on the back side with dishPro marked on it. The only visible difference between these 2 lnbs is the dishPro sticker.


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hello Sandman. The Twin you have is not a dishpro unless it has this on the front of it.I will attach a pic.









If you do not have this logo on the front, it is a legacy twin. The dish network logo is engraved on just about every LNB they made. That means really nothing.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> ...the lnb that was given to me is also a dual (2 lnbs made into one unit) with the logo engraved on the sides and the 110 and 119 markings and has a black sticker on the back side with dishPro marked on it.


From your description, *Sandman*, it certainly appears that you have a DP TWIN as illustrated by *Pro-Com*.

So you should have no problem swapping it for your legasy TWIN. However, as noted, it would be a good idea to run a switch test without a sat connection to "clear the matrix" before you hook it up & do the final switch test.


----------

